# Need Masonic home in Houston, PHA



## DrBrown357 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am brother Joe Brown from San Antonio Lodge #1, PHA. I have recently moved to Houston to start the police academy and need to find a new masonic home. Contact info (PM me for contact info) 

Bro. Brown

*JTM's edit: Removed his phone number to protect from web crawlers.*


----------



## owls84 (Aug 9, 2011)

There was a candidate just petition Maple Leaf Lodge 147 in a previous thread. Maybe we can get you two in touch. 

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/showthread.php?14222-Turning-in-the-petition


----------



## rfsabree (Oct 18, 2011)

DrBrown357 said:
			
		

> I am brother Joe Brown from San Antonio Lodge #1, PHA. I have recently moved to Houston to start the police academy and need to find a new masonic home. Contact info (PM me for contact info)
> 
> Bro. Brown
> 
> JTM's edit: Removed his phone number to protect from web crawlers.



Did you find a home in Houston yet, if not contact me sddgm_sabree@phadistrict15a.org


----------

